# how to clean leather seats?



## andrew0171 (Sep 23, 2013)

hello i saw 2 ways of cleaning prosses first cleaner with brush and then conditioner and second way first with steam machine after with cleaner and then conditioner
which is the best way to do it? 
i also heard somewere that steam isnt good for leather may cause damages
and the products i have choose is autoglym(leather cleaner) and swissvax for (conditioner)


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Just go with what you have mate; nothing wrong with AG leather cleaner. Get a soft brush and work the cleaner gently before wiping with a soft cotton cloth.

A cracking alternative are Dr. Leather wipes.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Spray from the bottom up to avoid drip marks.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Basic 3- Step Leather Care

1.	Clean 
2.	Hydrated
3.	Protected

An extract from a TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki Article - *"Proper Finished Leather Cleaning and Care" - *http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136421-proper-finished-leather-cleaning-care.html

*TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki Articles,* these informational resources contain everything you'll ever want to know about automotive detailing and are an invaluable addition to your detailing knowledge base -. http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopi...t%AE-detailing-articles-index-hyperlinks.html

*TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki Articles* (*Leather)* - http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopia-detailing-wiki/141973-leather-articles-hyperlinks.html


----------



## andrew0171 (Sep 23, 2013)

what do you think about steam before the cleaner?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

What i do


Hoover making sure crevices/joining are free from debris
AG leather cleaner worked in with a brush and left to dwell for two minutes
Wipe off with a white cotton cloth (white so i can see how much dirt is coming off and when to stop cleaning)
Steam clean 
Repeat


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen. 

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

The type of leather you have is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather 
with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with 
aniline dyes prior to the finish coating. 

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. 
Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. 
Dirt on the surface will also become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this 
finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. 'Conditioners' will not do any 
protecting on leather even if they say they do as there will not be enough active 
ingredient in them to do anything.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc 
on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of 
moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and 
protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in 
good condition.

Leather needs a little regular care and attention and this can be done with a maintenance product rather than a deep clean which you would then only need to do once or twice a year depending on usage and colour.
You will find that detergent style cleaners will remove the protection applied so you would need to reprotect each time you clean. 
A maintenance product like Auto Ultra Maintain helps to retain the protection rather than remove it so a reapplication of protector is only required after a deep clean.
Whilst individual products may be effective if they have not been tested together you may find they are counter productive

The routine for correct care should be 

Protect from new Auto Ultra Protect
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product Auto Ultra Maintain
Deep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year Auto Ultra Foam

Simple steps of cleaning & protecting will prolong the life of the finish on the leather 

Steam is not recommended for cleaning leather as it can cause damage to the finish

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr Leather spray and wipes. Best on the market IMO!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

You won't beat the doctor:thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I usually hoover then steam if the leather is bad then leather cleaner and soft brush then a conditioner to protect it.

Did a mate cream leather seats that he hadnt cleaned in 8 years and it worked a treat.


----------



## IIGAZI360II (Aug 13, 2013)

+1 for the LTT Leather product range, they really do what they say on the bottle : )


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

UK +1 for the LTT Leather product range


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

*Question regarding LTT*



judyb said:


> Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning.
> Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.
> 
> Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.
> ...


Dear Judyb,

I am very interested in your product range, and had a couple of questions if you wouldn't mind.

Would you be able to confirm the pH of the leather cleaner foam, please? (I wan't to use it on a Valcona black leather, that supposedly has a very thin coating only). The Autoexpress test a few years ago claimed that is smells a bit like ammonia (hence the pH question) - is this still the case? Lastly, also have a black leather sofa, so if I was trying to combine the two applications, would the sofa cleaners (either of the two) be still OK in the car? 
Many thanks, Balazs


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a longlasting friendship with Sonax leather care lotion. This guy never let me down for all of the years I've driven cars with leather interior. It is extremelly nice product, I don't know why it isn't known/recommended here though... The lotion effortlessly cleans all of the dirt, grease and whatever you think. It gives the leather very nice natural finish and restores natural smell. For all of the years, I've never had any cracks. 
If anyone interested I am able to make some 50/50 test once my leather becomes dirty again.

The other stuff I am using now is 3M leather wipes. Although they have medicine smell, they are top quality product as well, especially for the insane reduced price on 3mdirect.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

So with all the information provided am i safe in saying that with my black Nappa leather seats I should avoid a conditioner and instead just use a cleaner and a protector ??

I was going to buy the Gliptone cleaner and conditoner, but think i will just buy the cleaner and look for a good protector :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I used Gliptone Leather Conditioner a while back on my light grey Merc interior, first I cleaned it with an all purpose cleaner, then went over it with Autoglym Leather Cleaner, then lastly I went over with the Gliptone conditioner !
Must say they came up a treat and smelled of leather for quite a whille.

I'm sure I found this procedure on here, if not it was another site !


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> If anyone interested I am able to make some 50/50 test once my leather becomes dirty again.


I'd quite like to see that mate!


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

chefy said:


> I used Gliptone Leather Conditioner a while back on my light grey Merc interior, first I cleaned it with an all purpose cleaner, then went over it with Autoglym Leather Cleaner, then lastly I went over with the Gliptone conditioner !
> Must say they came up a treat and smelled of leather for quite a whille.
> 
> I'm sure I found this procedure on here, if not it was another site !


Thanks for that

I am just after a clean, protected and matt looking seat nothing else. Its a minefield of opinions and products on the web :thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Another vote for Dr leather wipes


----------

